# Lift kit?



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a 2006 Polaris 700EFI. I'm looking for a lift kit. Any suggestions?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDC (Rubber Down Customs) makes pretty good lifts for Polaris' That where I would start... Google is your friend.


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks,

I just sent them an email.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

I will be putting on a rubber down 2in lift on my bike


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I might be calling him soon as well...


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

On Rubber Down Customs web site it says, "for the McPherson Strut only" Are OEM struts made by McPherson?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes...Polaris uses a MacPherson Strut setup


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

RD is now a sponsor on this site:rockn:


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

Quick question... As usual I'm a little confused. Should I consider replacing OEM springs with heavy duty springs or just do a lift?


----------



## King's Brute (Mar 30, 2010)

bought a rubber down 2" lift for my brute ..easy install...and appears to be much better made than most of the high dollar one out there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jayoung08 said:


> Quick question... As usual I'm a little confused. Should I consider replacing OEM springs with heavy duty springs or just do a lift?


I wouldnt, unless your springs are starting to sag badly... wich older sportsmans tend to do, especially in the rear.


----------

